
Amazon to deliver Whole Foods groceries in two hours for Prime users - cmrivers
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/08/amazon-prime-now-whole-foods-groceries-delivery.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
I am always amazed by how smart Amazon was by buying whole foods. With one
purchase they gained foothold in a bunch of upper-middle-class consumers. The
type that doesn't mind paying a little extra for convenience. With this move,
they will get additional prime members plus they sell groceries that bring a
higher profit margin. Additionally, those are customers that they want
shopping at Amazon.com.

